# Adult food or Puppy food?



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello there! I weaned my girls off Purina puppy chow (that is what the breeder was using) and onto Royal Canin puppy up until they were 6 months. I then switched them off of the puppy food to Arcana Adult which is grain free. They had adapted very well and had no problems with their poops. Please post pictures of your new pup soon!


----------



## ProfJinx (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi thanks Schpeckie! I got ahold of my breeder and she is using Kirkland She is very nice and helpful. I will definitely look into Royal Canin and Arcana when my pup is older.I may even look into the Arcana for my adult miniature. I have him on Innova now but it isn't grain free. 

Your two pups are super cute! I will post more pics soon.


----------



## ProfJinx (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are a couple pics


----------



## ProfJinx (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is the second I will put more up when I get her home. Just a couple more days!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a cute pup!! With all the dog foods out there, it is quite a chore to pick a good brand. Actually, I got alot of advice from this site and also from this link which was very helpful: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## ProfJinx (Jun 5, 2011)

*Today is the day!*

It is a chore! I never knew picking dog food could be so hard :lolI've made it hard ha ha) I have ran across brands that you cannot even get in the US! 

The food analysis site helps sooo much. I get Hermione today! I will post some new pics shortly:act-up:
Thank you again Schpeckie!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

You are welcome! How is Hermione? Is she enjoying her new home? We are all so excited for you!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Years ago I did feed puppy food to my puppies. I had a white puppy out of total white breeding that would not/could not be potty trained. I took the puppy to the vet with a urine sample and found that the urine contained crystals. Before doing anything drastic, the vets suggestion was to take the puppy off of puppy food and put her on a maintenance food that was not high in protein. Within three days the puppy was house broken. Since then I have spoken to several vets as well as the dog food companies and all have agreed that it is not necessary to use puppy food for a puppy.


Terry
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## ProfJinx (Jun 5, 2011)

Hermione loves her new home! Amazingly she also loves her crate too haha she is sleeping in there right now The door is open though. I wasn't sure about crate training but she loves it.

The only small issue I have is my miniature poodle keeps swatting at her while she is trying to sleep(thats why I tried laying her in the crate in the first place) Then he tries to scratch at her. When she is in the crate there isn't a problem since my miniature(Happy) loathes the crate.Other than that they are both great together. Thanks for sharing in the excitement with me!


----------

